# What kind of gifts do men like?



## Thewife

Hi men! 
I'd like some gift ideas for my H. We are married for more than 14 years and I have given him many gifts like watches, his favourite football club things, special candle light dinner, phones etc......I am planning for a surprise gift soon and would like to know what kinda gift do men really like? Thanks in advance


----------



## GTdad

It depends on the man, but for someone like me who tends not to spend money on himself, a gift card at a place like Lowe's, Home Depot, or Half-Price Books is great. I'm like a kid in a candy store.

And you can never go wrong with a steak and a BJ. Never.


----------



## As You Wish

I'll be watching this, as our first anniversary is in a month. The traditional gift is paper; I already buy him lots of books, so that's out. Our favorite team's season just ended last night, so that's out, too. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

guns,knives,boats, cameras,watches,Tools,car stuff,


but most of all a loving wife! seduce him in a new way.


----------



## joe kidd

As stated it depends on the man.


----------



## GhostRydr

A kindle, some blu rays, my favorite cologne... not interested in tools and other "man stuff"


----------



## Toffer

As You Wish said:


> I'll be watching this, as our first anniversary is in a month. The traditional gift is paper; I already buy him lots of books, so that's out. Our favorite team's season just ended last night, so that's out, too. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Paper huh?

Why not wrap yourself in a paper towel bikini and present yourself to him to "un-wrap" when he gets home?


----------



## Mistys dad

Experiences for me.

Wife has given Luxury Racing weekend for myself and a friend. trips, dinners at various high end places, weekend getaways for the guys, etc.

Everything else is a "thing" but, experiences are forever.


----------



## StatusQuo

I asked the hubby for ideas for something to get him for father's day. His answer... blueberry bushes... ummmm, okay. If that's what you really want.

Can't help but wonder if it's a metaphor for something though.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I would say, mostly "experiences". Tickets to a football game, soccer or a concert. If it must be a "thing" then it's best if it's something that I wouldn't get for myself. Cologne perhaps. For me, we have horses but I'm not that into them, so horse stuff would be good for me because I wouldn't naturally go out and buy it and wouldn't be too picky. 

For stuff I'm actually into, I've very picky. For example, I'm into climbing. I would like to get some new cams for this hobby. But there are about 10 different brands and I only like one of them, and I only need certain sizes. Things like this are very personal (I trust my life to my cams). Something like golf clubs sounds great until you realize that you pretty much need to know exactly what clubs he wants or he'll be disappointed. And he'll be stuck with clubs he wouldn't have picked for the next 10 years.


----------



## papa5280

For me, the key is that I like to get things that show that the giver has paid attention to what I like. Too often, from the STBXW, I got gifts that she thought I "ought" to like, rather than things that I did like. 

I got a new grill, because she thought we should grill more, and I didn't seem to show much interest in the old grill (because, I'm just not that into grilling). 

I got new clothes, because she thought I should have some new clothes.

I got a new video camera when the kids were young, because I hadn't been taking as many movies of them as she thought I should.

NONE of those were good gifts. On the other hand, I once got a new bicycle seat, because I mentioned a couple of times that the old one was making me saddle sore. THAT was a good gift, because it showed she was listening to me and what I wanted.


----------



## Gaia

Not a guy but my suggestion would be.... Suprise him by ... standing there in lingerie or... naked with a beer in your hand (if he drinks beer...) and something else he likes... maybe tickets to a football game or something for later?


----------



## Crazy8

Thewife,

What's your husband's passion? For example, I'd play golf until my hands bleed, and I have. It's safe to say that that's my passion. I also love Denver sports. So I'm easy to shop for. Anything in any of those arenas make me a happy guy.

So, whatever your husband's passion is, that's what you get him. If he loves baseball, then get tickets to a ball game. What's cool is you get to go too. Going to baseball games is much better than watching on TV, btw. My wife LOVES going to baseball games. If he's a football guy, get him a jersey of his favorite player. If he's a golf nut like me, take him to a golf shop to get a new driver, putter, whatever. 

Whatever his passion is, that's your guide.


----------



## This is me

How about a "get out of work card" from the Honey Do list?

The wrap yourself in paper is smashing!


----------



## Crazy8

Gaia said:


> Not a guy but my suggestion would be.... Suprise him by ... standing there in lingerie or... naked with a beer in your hand (if he drinks beer...) and something else he likes... maybe tickets to a football game or something for later?


Seriously? Nakedness just goes without saying for things like this.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Toffer

Crazy8 said:


> Seriously? Nakedness just goes without saying for things like this.
> 
> :smthumbup:


And you could always use the paper towels I suggested earlier for clean up!


----------



## Thewife

GTdad said:


> And you can never go wrong with a steak and a BJ. Never.


True...he loves this and he gets it almost everyweek


----------



## Thewife

WorkingOnMe said:


> I would say, mostly "experiences". Tickets to a football game, soccer or a concert. If it must be a "thing" then it's best if it's something that I wouldn't get for myself. .


thanks I've planned for him to go for next world cup and am saving for it


----------



## Thewife

papa5280 said:


> For me, the key is that I like to get things that show that the giver has paid attention to what I like. Too often, from the STBXW, I got gifts that she thought I "ought" to like, rather than things that I did like.
> 
> I got a new grill, because she thought we should grill more, and I didn't seem to show much interest in the old grill (because, I'm just not that into grilling).
> 
> I got new clothes, because she thought I should have some new clothes.
> 
> I got a new video camera when the kids were young, because I hadn't been taking as many movies of them as she thought I should.
> 
> NONE of those were good gifts. On the other hand, I once got a new bicycle seat, because I mentioned a couple of times that the old one was making me saddle sore. THAT was a good gift, because it showed she was listening to me and what I wanted.


I understand.....this kinda gift will only make us feel like we are not good at that sorry you got them. Thanks for reminding them


----------



## Thewife

Gaia said:


> Not a guy but my suggestion would be.... Suprise him by ... standing there in lingerie or... naked with a beer in your hand (if he drinks beer...)


Thanks We do such stuff a lot and it really makes life fun and exciting:smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband loves gift certificates from clothing stores.

He also enjoys a wife in sexy new lingerie.


----------



## Thewife

Thank you everyone, Looks like I am getting some real good ideas hope to see more
My husband is a great fan of football, enjoys family time, travels a lot without family for work purpose(so doesn't like to travel without family much), loves fishing and outdoor activities with kids and family. likes all kinda tools and fixing things around the house, cars, making toys play houses etc for kids, cycling, exercising, resting and relaxing away from distractions, home cooked food, certain brand clothiings and electronic gadgets. 

So far I've given him 
latest phones
His favourite brand clothes, football club jerseys 
Candle light home cooked dinner with bear and sensual massage (many times)
Cards/love letters/song dedications and even a small movie clip on our journey
Cash gifts (when he needed them most)
short getaway trips 
Creative sexual surprises
I can't remember what else 

This time I want something more manly and something that will surprise him, he seems to be able to guess what I have very easily so I want to do something that will touch his soul. Its not our anniversary or anything just want to get him something to make him feel special.

He has been surprising me with expensive gifts lately as I have complained that I don't get surprises for years( he is a great husband and has just mastered the art of giving gifts).


----------



## heartsbeating

Mine likes experiences. In recent years, I've being lining up something different each birthday, either an experience for that day or something more of a hobby to get into/try. These are all things he's made mention of at some point in time. He's flown a helicopter, indoor rock climbing, done archery (he loved that!), and the birthday just gone I got him a ukelele. That was a bit random but he's loving it. He'd commented on liking the sound of the instrument so I figured, why not? I got him a beginners book then we went to the store together so he could choose the instrument. I'm glad I took this route instead of just picking one for him - as he got to learn about the different types and 'bonded' (lol, for lack of better word) with his instrument. This was out of his comfort zone for him. He doesn't know how to read music but I do, so we've been having fun with this together. I've been helping him while he enjoys playing it. Randomly in the morning he's grabbed his uke and just walked around the house strumming it. It's adorable. I found out details for lessons too in case he wants to go that path. 

It really depends what your husband likes?


----------



## proudwidaddy

I have experienced in my life that the gifts I appreciated most, whether it was from my ex wife, or my children, were not the material things, but the experiences. A surprise trip to my favorite sports team, aweekend away, things like that. I read that people who spend more money on experiences rather than material thongs are at less of a risk for depression, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

I just read the post you posted...he likes fishing, does he have a boat? I'm not suggesting you buy a boat lol, but I've seen experiences whereby a boat can be chartered early morning and breakfast is provided on board too. He gets to drive the boat if desired (it wasn't that expensive either, I know that's relative but still..) or maybe just hire a boat for the day and go out as a family? I don't know anything about that though, how it works with licenses and if it's possible etc.

Season tickets to football? (if he doesn't have them already?)


----------



## heartsbeating

gosh, sorry my mind is rolling with ideas now lol. Look up "zorbing and sphereing" ...this is something H is keen to do and it would likely be fun for you all to do as a family. My friend has "zorbed" and said it was LOADS of fun! Her and her husband were in fits of laughter just with the fun of it all. As you said your husband likes family/outdoors time, this is what made me think of this. Anyway, hope it helps!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

What's the budget?


----------



## Thewife

heartsbeating said:


> I just read the post you posted...he likes fishing, does he have a boat? I'm not suggesting you buy a boat lol, but I've seen experiences whereby a boat can be chartered early morning and breakfast is provided on board too. He gets to drive the boat if desired (it wasn't that expensive either, I know that's relative but still..) or maybe just hire a boat for the day and go out as a family? I don't know anything about that though, how it works with licenses and if it's possible etc.
> 
> Season tickets to football? (if he doesn't have them already?)


I love this idea of hiring a boat, not sure how to go about doing it where we live as this is a high tech city let me google now thank you!


----------



## Thewife

Seems like experiences are a hit with men....I'll go for it too



WorkingOnMe said:


> What's the budget?


Less than $500 as we have a lot of financial commitments for this year we have to be careful on our spendings.


----------



## Thewife

Just checked out on hiring a boat for fishing trip seems like will cost me a few thousand dollars. Have to look for something else


----------



## RandomDude

Gift ideas eh? The missus tends to be quite thoughtful with her gifts, such as getting me my own bow when I was doing archery or getting me a new sound system for my man-cave. Unfortunately I don't really appreciate it that much when it's pretty much my money that she's spending (our money really but I'm a sole provider).

The better gifts for me are when she cooks something nice for us in the morning or keeping the house clean to come home to every day etc. It's the thought and the effort behind each gift that makes it meaningful. For example, she learnt how to cook fondue and surprised me after work with it. That means more to me then her spending my/our money on gifts.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thewife said:


> Just checked out on hiring a boat for fishing trip seems like will cost me a few thousand dollars. Have to look for something else


whoa!

The experience I'd read about that inspired that line of thinking, is a 2 hour 'adventure sailing' with a certified sailing person and one gets a chance of seeing how it works/being involved. This particular one for 1-2 people (a small group goes out, it's not a private charter) would be within your budget. I doubt we're in the same country though. Maybe keep looking at the sailing option but in a different way if you think it'd be something he'd like.

Good luck! Let us know what you end up finding.

Websites that sell 'experience packages' are a good way to get ideas within your area too.


----------



## heartsbeating

And think back to anything he might have mentioned that looked fun/interesting to him.


----------



## humanbecoming

heartsbeating said:


> Mine likes experiences. In recent years, I've being lining up something different each birthday, either an experience for that day or something more of a hobby to get into/try. These are all things he's made mention of at some point in time. He's flown a helicopter, indoor rock climbing, done archery (he loved that!), and the birthday just gone I got him a ukelele. That was a bit random but he's loving it. He'd commented on liking the sound of the instrument so I figured, why not? I got him a beginners book then we went to the store together so he could choose the instrument. I'm glad I took this route instead of just picking one for him - as he got to learn about the different types and 'bonded' (lol, for lack of better word) with his instrument. This was out of his comfort zone for him. He doesn't know how to read music but I do, so we've been having fun with this together. I've been helping him while he enjoys playing it. Randomly in the morning he's grabbed his uke and just walked around the house strumming it. It's adorable. I found out details for lessons too in case he wants to go that path.
> 
> It really depends what your husband likes?


Holy cow girl! 

And I was excited to get some chocolates from my wife as a gift! 

That's her- bag of favorite chocolate. Christmas... Bag of favorite chocolate... Anniversary... nothing... Valentines, Easter, birthday... sometimes a bag of chocolates.... Those are 50/50. I honestly can't remember the last time I got a birthday present from her.


----------



## strugglinghusband

Sky diving, you both can go.


----------



## Toffer

Naked sky diving!

Yes, it exists!


----------



## strugglinghusband

Driving a dragster or a ride along, I wouldnt recommend going naked thou, those G forces will make things go places they shouldnt go.


----------



## Crazy8

Thewife said:


> Thank you everyone, Looks like I am getting some real good ideas hope to see more
> My husband is a great fan of football, enjoys family time, travels a lot without family for work purpose(so doesn't like to travel without family much), loves fishing and outdoor activities with kids and family. likes all kinda tools and fixing things around the house, cars, making toys play houses etc for kids, cycling, exercising, resting and relaxing away from distractions, home cooked food, certain brand clothiings and electronic gadgets.
> 
> So far I've given him
> latest phones
> His favourite brand clothes, football club jerseys
> Candle light home cooked dinner with bear and sensual massage (many times)
> Cards/love letters/song dedications and even a small movie clip on our journey
> Cash gifts (when he needed them most)
> short getaway trips
> Creative sexual surprises
> I can't remember what else
> 
> This time I want something more manly and something that will surprise him, he seems to be able to guess what I have very easily so I want to do something that will touch his soul. Its not our anniversary or anything just want to get him something to make him feel special.
> 
> He has been surprising me with expensive gifts lately as I have complained that I don't get surprises for years( he is a great husband and has just mastered the art of giving gifts).


Your list of his passions is too big. He's got "go to" passions. 

For example, I like fishing, hunting, exercising, hiking, and the like, but those aren't my "go to" passions. If I have the choice of "you've got time to do one of your passions per week, what are you going to do?", golf wins out easily. Second would be sports tickets depending on the season. And if "fixing things" is his passion, make sure it's his passion and not something he feels he has to do around the house. Because I'm not sure I'd like it if my wife got me a tune up kit for the lawn mower because she thinks I love mowing the lawn. I don't even like it. It's just something that has to be done. 

So, what's your husband's "go to" passion? If he had the choice of he can only do one of those passions per week, what's that thing or things he would do?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I think this might make an interesting side gift...one he won't be expecting but would surely enjoy playing those cards..... 

 Sex Deck: Playful Positions to Spice Up Your Love Life 



> _Originally Posted by *Thewife*:
> _This time I want something more manly and something that will surprise him, he seems to be able to guess what I have very easily so I want to do something that will touch his soul. Its not our anniversary or anything just want to get him something to make him feel special.


I don't know that this would quality as more "manly"..... but unique, special, and soul touching... I would give it that stamp of approval.... . Here is something I did....

Take the time to put together a "Movie Maker Video" (Windows Movie Maker is what I used)... scan all of your favorite photos of your life together....can even start with a couple baby pics...jump to your dating yrs...the wedding, the children... all of it, the best of the best..... this program easily puts this all together, you add your favorite love song ...and play this back for him. 

WHen I made one of these- staying up literally all night long scanning & getting it just right.......OMG, it took ME by surprise.... through me into a mid life crisis where I wanted to go back and grab my husband & live those yrs all over again. It was tremensdously SOUL touching ! 

I took the time to scan Wedding pics for a friend....& made her one... I guess her husband had tears watching it .... Yeah... very touching indeed. It is a history of your lives together, these memories on the screen with Flood you as they roll past...all the good times, places, feelings...with the perfect love song to tie it all together and reduce you both to MUSH ! Oh but that is so fun sometimes!  

Or you could try to make a Funny one..depending on your pics & the song you use... It's a unique idea. I was so happy I made mine. It also threw me into a Dopamine overload for our marriage -which has been such a WOW blessing-for both of us. Even my husband said....it all started that morning!


----------



## Thewife

Crazy8 said:


> Your list of his passions is too big. He's got "go to" passions.
> 
> For example, I like fishing, hunting, exercising, hiking, and the like, but those aren't my "go to" passions. If I have the choice of "you've got time to do one of your passions per week, what are you going to do?", golf wins out easily. Second would be sports tickets depending on the season. And if "fixing things" is his passion, make sure it's his passion and not something he feels he has to do around the house. Because I'm not sure I'd like it if my wife got me a tune up kit for the lawn mower because she thinks I love mowing the lawn. I don't even like it. It's just something that has to be done.
> 
> So, what's your husband's "go to" passion? If he had the choice of he can only do one of those passions per week, what's that thing or things he would do?


I'll not get anything like fixing things around the house or building toys sometimes he can go on making things for days and nights and I hate it 

I think I need to think about his "go to" passion thanks for pointing it


----------



## Thewife

SimplyAmorous,
Thanks I did something like that for our 13th anniversary using windows media player as well and he loved it.


----------



## enso

Thewife said:


> Hi men!
> I'd like some gift ideas for my H. We are married for more than 14 years and I have given him many gifts like watches, his favourite football club things, special candle light dinner, phones etc......I am planning for a surprise gift soon and would like to know what kinda gift do men really like? Thanks in advance


I do not care for material things what I like is hand made card and nice massage. Drives my wife nuts as she likes to buy cards


----------



## moxy

Toffer said:


> Paper huh?
> 
> Why not wrap yourself in a paper towel bikini and present yourself to him to "un-wrap" when he gets home?


This is awesome!

I would, however, suggest wrapping paper instead of paper towel.

A first anniversary is special. And it should include sex!


----------



## heartsbeating

humanbecoming said:


> Holy cow girl!
> 
> And I was excited to get some chocolates from my wife as a gift!
> 
> That's her- bag of favorite chocolate. Christmas... Bag of favorite chocolate... Anniversary... nothing... Valentines, Easter, birthday... sometimes a bag of chocolates.... Those are 50/50. I honestly can't remember the last time I got a birthday present from her.


I don't know if that bothers you or not. Chocolate though...*hangs head back and drools*

We used to buy gifts - music, books etc and as time went on we just weren't bothered about 'things' so much anymore and "experience gifts" started happening for birthdays. 

We keep an ear out for what the other might have mentioned. He has booked me into courses that he knew I'd enjoy. It's always a surprise! We never 'expect' an experience but it keeps turning out this way. Also depends where we're at financially. When I got him the Archery classes, he'd mentioned the year before that his friend took Archery and that sounded like something he'd be into. He was surprised when he received the classes from me, "I've been wanting to try this!" He'd forgotten he'd told me about his interest. I think the key is listening out for those moments and keeping them tucked under your hat. 

The best gifts of all though, in my opinion, are "just because".


----------



## sirdano

Hum I say hotel SEX!

If you got kids nothing is more better than a night from home in a hotel were anything goes


----------



## In_The_Wind

It depends on the man I guess myself I like tools or lowes home depot gift cards are awesome
Most of my guy friends would be the same as well my dad is 69 he still likes tools lol or gift cards from lowes home depot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vickyyy

strip in front of him.
give him bj after bj until he cum twice.


----------



## Runs like Dog

1959 Rolls Silver Cloud II. Trust me it's the perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Toffer said:


> Naked sky diving!
> 
> Yes, it exists!


=/

Not so sure how well that would go exposing the entire body including sensitive genitalia to the air pressure, etc :scratchhead:


----------



## tacoma

RandomDude said:


> =/
> 
> Not so sure how well that would go exposing the entire body including sensitive genitalia to the air pressure, etc :scratchhead:


I believe that is the most terrifying thought I`ve ever had.

Thank you for that.


----------



## Thewife

Being naked outside the house is not our thing so Naked sky diving is out for us.

Had a conversation with H on his "go to" passion, he said if I would agree he would like to go for strip show with me.........argghhhhhhhh! I didn't expect that, but I said "okay". Now I'm wondering if its a good idea????


----------



## heartsbeating

Thewife said:


> Being naked outside the house is not our thing so Naked sky diving is out for us.
> 
> Had a conversation with H on his "go to" passion, he said if I would agree he would like to go for strip show with me.........argghhhhhhhh! I didn't expect that, but I said "okay". Now I'm wondering if its a good idea????


lol well that's a far cry from sailing a boat! ...or maybe it floats his boat *crickets*

Have you been before? What do you think of this? Is that something you're open to?


----------



## tacoma

Thewife said:


> Hi men!
> I'd like some gift ideas for my H. We are married for more than 14 years and I have given him many gifts like watches, his favourite football club things, special candle light dinner, phones etc......I am planning for a surprise gift soon and would like to know what kinda gift do men really like? Thanks in advance


LadyFrog asked this same question awhile back and more than a few of the guys were interested in this thing.

Roku Streaming Player | Watch Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle and More on Roku Player

I have a couple and they`re very cool.


----------



## lamaga

Thewife said:


> Being naked outside the house is not our thing so Naked sky diving is out for us.
> 
> Had a conversation with H on his "go to" passion, he said if I would agree he would like to go for strip show with me.........argghhhhhhhh! I didn't expect that, but I said "okay". Now I'm wondering if its a good idea????


Thewife, why not?

I went to Amsterdam with a former lover, but he was completely into pot and not into sex at all. I kind of wanted to go see one of the sex shows as foreplay, but he was so not interested.


----------



## tacoma

lamaga said:


> Thewife, why not?
> 
> I went to Amsterdam with a former lover, but he was completely into pot and not into sex at all. I kind of wanted to go see one of the sex shows as foreplay, but he was so not interested.


I wanted to do this with the wife here in the states but sex shows are kinda scarce.

I was thinking of a swing club just going as voyeurs but then I don`t want the wife to get the idea I`m down for swapping so...that`s on hold.

I do live pretty close to Tampa Fl. which has got to be the smut/**** capitol of the southeast but can`t find a decent sex show anywhere!!


----------



## Thewife

LOL! Not sure what I want.........interesting how it turned out though. Well as I have mentioned my H travels quiet a lot for work to developing countries and such shows are easily available if he wants to go for. I'm going to let him experience that but he insists he will only go with me and not with his friends (not sure how true) Who knows may be he had been to one before...right....I'm not going to psychoanalyse this. On the other hand, he says he was kidding and thats not his passion and that he was just testing to see my reaction...I doubt this!

I've never been to such a show but I'll survive if its just one time thing.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thewife said:


> LOL! Not sure what I want.........interesting how it turned out though. Well as I have mentioned my H travels quiet a lot for work to developing countries and such shows are easily available if he wants to go for. I'm going to let him experience that but he insists he will only go with me and not with his friends (not sure how true) Who knows may be he had been to one before...right....I'm not going to psychoanalyse this. On the other hand, he says he was kidding and thats not his passion and that he was just testing to see my reaction...I doubt this!
> 
> I've never been to such a show but I'll survive if its just one time thing.


Well, if you're up to it... I'm sure he was testing your reaction. 

While not a strip club, and not completely naked, H and I have been to burlesque shows together and they're loads of fun! Entertaining, sexy, without being sleazy. We both cheer the women on stage. All different shapes and sizes, they are beautiful. At one time I thought I might be up for going to a "high-end" strip club with H but ya know what? Nah, I don't think so. Burlesque though? I'm all for that. 

If you go, and you go with a relaxed attitude about it, then have fun together and roll with it. Let us know if you do. And/or what you get for his birthday. I feel invested to know how his birthday is now lol.


----------



## dream_weaver

My partner's birthday is in 2wks tomorrow,I'm into experiences for gifts...I am taking him to do high ropes & out for dinner at night...organising the kids to have a sleep over so a night together(we don't live together)...


----------



## WorkingOnMe

dream_weaver said:


> My partner's birthday is in 2wks tomorrow,I'm into experiences for gifts...I am taking him to do high ropes & out for dinner at night...organising the kids to have a sleep over so a night together(we don't live together)...


While this is not nearly as cool as taking him to a strip club it does sound fun. Near Seattle we have an indoor sky diving place that looks fun too. I haven't been (I've done the real thing) but I'm thinking about going.


----------



## dream_weaver

He has expressed he isn't into strip cubs/shows so not an option...we are both physically active people(I am a sports teacher) & he has been wanting to do high ropes at one of my workplaces...


----------



## Thewife

lamaga said:


> Thewife, why not?
> 
> Yes am also thinking "Why not"


----------



## Thewife

dream_weaver said:


> He has expressed he isn't into strip cubs/shows so not an option...we are both physically active people(I am a sports teacher) & he has been wanting to do high ropes at one of my workplaces...


Good that he isn't into it: We also love outdoor activities and have a variety of interests, strip club is very new to us and I never have thought I'll be open to such things but I have come to accept that in a healthy marriage we grow and change as couples and individuals and I want to respect what he wants to be ( hope i make sense


----------



## Drover

guns


----------



## Stonewall

the difference in men and boys is the price of their toys. Its true. We are big kids we like toys. What kind of toy depends on your boy. for me its remote control airplanes or cars, chrome for my motorcycle. stuff like that.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Not asking me for the 4 millionth time whether the new coat of paint is too glossy or not.


----------



## Thewife

Drover said:


> guns


We can't have gun easily where we live


----------



## Drover

Thewife said:


> We can't have gun easily where we live


move.


----------



## Thewife

Thank you everyone for the ideas and suggestions. I'm going to book a 3 day getaway to a nearby country where such shows are famous.


----------



## RClawson

I actually do not like to get gifts. It makes me uncomfortable. don't get me wrong when the kids do something really thoughtful for me it really touches me deeply.

I think the ideal Fathers Day gift for me would be for my wife to be engaged with me for the greater portion of the day. Talking and listening to one another like she seems to do with her friends.


----------



## stoney1215

easiest question ever . 


blow job !


----------

